
CjsSS.js: Use JavaScript in Your CSS (Don't Call It a CSS Preprocessor) - sebg
http://opensourcetaekwondo.com/cjsss/
======
pedalpete
I guess I wonder who this is valuable for? If you're not using a framework, I
guess it's ok, but if you're using react or angular (or probably anything else
really), you're already likely binding your data to reflect styles in the
html, so it isn't valuable to add that here.

If you're doing straight javascript, this might help you from doing a whole
lot of `el.className = ...` but it seems like this is trying to do a whole lot
more than that.

I guess I'd like to have seen a use case rather than so much documentation.

In fact, I think the amount of documentation and different ways of using CjsSS
may be the most troubling part. I don't want to 'learn' a new library, it
should be self-explanatory with a few good examples.

How long did it take to pick-up jQuery's dom query syntax? You didn't need all
the documentation, mostly just '.' for class, '#' for id. Sure, it was more
complicated than that, but all the complexity didn't need to be taught from
the start, you could do a ton with very little exposure.

------
slindz
Reading the headline, I expected parody. It looks.... real?

I'm sure many will enjoy the contribution, but I'll be letting this one slip
by on the first pass.

